# Worm Bushings



## Kroll (Feb 14, 2014)

Afternoon guys,its been awhile but I had to search for some parts which has came in.The decision was made for me to replace the bronze bushings since there was not a channel for the felt wick that goes through the bushings the worm gear and clutch.The replacement bushings came in but they are missing the small pin that keeps the bushings from rotating the worm.The bronze bushings has small pins but the steel ones does not.So durning ya'll work did the steel bushings have small pins in them and if not what keeps them from rotating?Just the felt material???Thanks for the advice---kroll


----------



## Kroll (Feb 15, 2014)

Heres a pic of what I was asking bout and I guess yes it needs to be pin


----------



## martik777 (Feb 15, 2014)

My steel bushing has the pin. Why didn't you just machine the channel in the old one?  The worm and worm gear probably pick up enough oil from the sump in the bottom of the apron.


----------



## Kroll (Feb 15, 2014)

martik777 said:


> My steel bushing has the pin. Why didn't you just machine the channel in the old one? The worm and worm gear probably pick up enough oil from the sump in the bottom of the apron.



Good point,but I have no skills at this time but I hope I will in the future.The worm and worm gear were worn down pretty good,due to age or due to no place for the wicking material I may never know.I may be just worried over nothing and the bronze bushing may would have last a very long time----kroll


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2014)

Sorry I saw this just now. My 10L has the steel bushings and they are pinned. I am just guessing here that bronze bushings would be an earlier year or a p o repair.


----------

